# EcigClick Vape Awards & Giveaway



## Hooked (20/10/21)

https://mailchi.mp/54aede058b6c/ecigclick-vape-awards-2021-nominations-now-open?e=98b1dda049


*For nominations go to* https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/ecigclick-vape-awards-2021/

[FYI Last year Voopoo won 1st place as the best brand and 1st place again as the mod pod.]

*For Giveaways go to* https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vape-giveaways/

"As a thank you to everyone that takes the time to vote and nominate in this years awards we have teamed up with some of the biggest brands in the vaping world for the Ecigclick Awards Giveaway!

Innokin, Lost Vape, VOOPOO, IVG, Vapour UK and of course Vape Club have supplied some top notch prize packages. You really should see them!

All you have to do is take part in the awards event and enter the giveaway for free! There are 11 prizes on offer."

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## KZOR (20/10/21)

Votes are in. Thanks 
As long as Lost Vape, Univapo and DJLSB are in contention i am a happy chappy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/21)

Done and dusted! Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/21)

Done and dusted! Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (21/10/21)

Votes cast for Univapo as:
Best Brand Overall
Best Vape Kit for Beginners
Best Pod System

@univapo @vicTor @StompieZA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/10/21)

My home forum are nominated in many categories, they got a couple of podium finishes last year when only 2 years old so expect they will do better this year especially as for the first year there is a category for "Best E-Liquid Mixing Calculator," for which they have gained a great reputation!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/11/21)

Vote now in the *final polls.

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/ecigclick-vape-awards-2021/*

@vicTor @stompie @KZOR Unfortunately Univapo didn't make it to the finals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/21)

Done and dusted


----------



## Hooked (23/12/21)

*Ecigclick Vape Awards 2021 – Results*
https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/ecigclick-vape-awards-2021/
14 Dec. 2021

There's a lot, so I'm just giving you the link.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## emelybrown (18/1/22)

The cost of bespoke software development https://mlsdev.com/services/web-development is lower than that of an off-the-shelf product. It is also possible to hire developers from Eastern Europe for lower rates, which is often the case for smaller companies. The quality of the bespoke products is also much higher, and the costs of customized software are significantly lower. If you want to cut costs, custom software development services are the best option for you. You can't go wrong with a customized product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

